# Pre Game Smoke



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Getting ready to watch the boys from USC.
Saw these in my B&M for the first time... Will let you know how they are.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Great pre game smoke bro! enjoy!!Looks like USC is down right now,They are a big fav to win would not be good to lose this early in the season!:arghhhh:


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

I Know. They were to roll right over these guys. Good game anyway


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Just picked up the game cannot believe they are down this late in the game..It is USC though not over yet!!!!!


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Stanford did the same thing to us last Year.... Getting down to the wire.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

It is getting bad now!!!A pick not good for the Trojans


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

WOW Not looking good...LOL


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Game over.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Down two scores missed extra point WTF!!!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Not over yet!!!Never count out USC!!!


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

These Guys are something Great Play


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Great game BCS shake up!!!


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Mike thanks for hanging with me on this *Good Game*


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

wow beavers...


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Gotta love the Beaver!!!!:lol:


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

They always have trouble with the Beavers on the road. Shakes up the rankings for sure.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Oregon State is a good team especially at home but there is no excuse for USC to play that poorly in the first half. If you want to watch the best college football check out the South Eastern Conference.


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

smokinj said:


> Oregon State is a good team especially at home but there is no excuse for USC to play that poorly in the first half. If you want to watch the best college football check out the South Eastern Conference.


Agreed. But the Big 12 has some pretty good teams this year too.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

I believe we have a thread jacking going on :lol:


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

happy1 said:


> I believe we have a thread jacking going on :lol:


:roflmao:This always happens! Sorry Cliff


----------



## Dan-cl (Sep 16, 2008)

nice smokes they dont like they are burning evenly though but if you enjoy them thats all that matters btw where are you from in LA i live in the valley


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Yes the burn was off I had just pick it up from the B&M right before the game.. I like them to sit a while.MY B&M just got them in yesterday. I am in OC. near Brea.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

the wrapper on that looked awesome, who makes those?


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

J. Fuego


----------



## Dan-cl (Sep 16, 2008)

ooh wow your a ways out from USC haha well i hope you enjoyed them even if the light was a bit off , its a pet-peev of mine sorry im like a straight even burn freak even though that like never happens


----------



## CigarMan Phil (Jun 9, 2008)

Wow that was a crazy game


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

The upset made my night....
Nice stick though...


*Chomp, Chomp*


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

smokinj said:


> :roflmao:This always happens! Sorry Cliff


Sorry my bad. Those 777s do look great.


----------



## Super64 (Jun 4, 2008)

Cliff, I just picked up my first "777", how was yours?


----------



## Andy (Mar 23, 2008)

:biggrin:good smoke bro all i have to say go penn state


----------



## Andy (Mar 23, 2008)

penn state and USC can`t wait


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

I love Oktoberfest beers, the cigar looks good too.


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice looking smoke. I will definitely have to pick up some of those.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

It was a great game!!!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

j fuego....its ok but the deliriums are better


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

EKGOTSKILLZZ said:


> j fuego....its ok but the deliriums are better


Deliriums are definitely great sticks - but to be fair, I have not tried the 777 yet.


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

777 and a USC loss, what a great combo!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

:dribble: Tasty!!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

A nice choice for a smoke!!!


----------

